# World Cup Auction Site



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

If you are interested in Birmingham Rollers from some of the top competitors in the sport then check out www.worldcupfly.com , then click on auction to the left. Happy bidding!

Rick Mee
WC General Coordinator.


----------

